# Patron... Where are you?!



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I noticed that David (Patron) was not around as much as usual…
So, I PM'd him to ask How he was doing.
The following is what he said:

*======== Start =====================*
patron
Sent 7 hours ago
Subject Re: How are you doing?!
Message 
hi joe 
been down for 2 months here with sciatica pain 
grumpy and sore 
so i stay away 
who want's to listen to a whiner

no snow here now 
just up in the mountains 
had freezing pipes problems 
finally got that fixed

hopefully spring soon 
can't wait

thanks for checking

have a good one 
stay warm

david

-david - only thru kindness can this world be whole .
*======== End ======================*

So, it appears that David somewhat hurt his back somehow.

Now, we all know what happened to Patron!

I wished him well…

I also asked him if he had any help getting firewood to the fireplace…
... hope he's not straining himself hauling wood to stay warm!?
... That would be Wood Work!  

David, Take care & we miss you.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad to hear everything's alright with David…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hope the pain subsides soon Dave, been down this road a few years back no fun. Remember this it not a bad back it a injured back and this will heal over time. If you can endure the healing process avoid surgery, it will heal. Stay hydrated more than usual this is a key factor in recuperating from back injuries. Take care my friend…Wilson


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

David is one of LJ's most generous and giving members … Let's hope he gets well soon. We need his talents and advice!
Ellen


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

As a person who knows sciatica pain, I can feel it now, I offer my sympathy and prayers. Hope you are feeling better soon David. Don't worry so much about being a whiner, any one who has suffered understands.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Dave.Glad you are still here.All the best to you.Lou


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

David,
We miss you! Please visualize light flowing through your body, and heal soon!
Thanks Joe for the update.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well i guess things are normal then
thank you all for your concern
and kind words

it's all buddy's fault he spun me around chasing a cat
but unlike him i cant lick my wounds lol

*gene howe* sent me some exercises i'm working with
been to the chiro 4 times but came home worse than i left
so i take aspirin every 3 hours and hope for the best
got sick and tired of being sick and tired
so i figured as long as it hurts regardless
i might as well make something out of it
i work 3 alternate days a week
remodeling a bathroom in santa fe
and with that i started working on my shop again
the new one the dream shop








this is the first of 4 site glue lam beams i'm making
3 layers of 2×10x20' to a total of 60'
( the shop will only use 40')
they will be crossed with TGi's 30' at 16"centers
and be like this when i am done underneath








i will have total access to the floor 
and any air/vacuum/electric i may need
still have a way to go before it's done
but i feel better doing something even if it hurts some
and it is good to know it will heal sometime
sleeping is the hardest as i can only lay in one way
and get up every 2 hours to slug some more aspirin

as far as warm goes* joe*
i keep the house between 70 and 80 deg 24/7
with the wood stove and get my wood from this closet
that is loaded from the deck
and used from inside 4' from the stove








thanks again all
spring is somewhere around the corner
enjoy !


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for checking on him, Joe. I am sorry to hear you are hurting, David. My wife had back pain for years but is much better today. My thoughts and prayers go out to you buddy for a speedy recovery. Take it easy and you can whiner on me any time!

God Bless
tom


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought you were fishing over in Abiquiu, one of my favorite spots when I lived out that way. Also home to some artist that probably thought she was as good as you. I think I like your art better.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you are feeling a little better and I pray you will be up to 100% better soon I know what it feels like to be hurting and it isn't any fun  From the looks of it your shop is coming along fine and if I was closer I would grab my framing belt and join you, but since I can't I will try to send my encouragement instead


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you are trying to keep a little busy. Don't over do it buddy! Your shop floor is looking great.

Have you tried sleeping in a lazy boy? When the wife could not sleep in bed, she found that she could sleep in the chair. It did not put so much pressure on his back. She can relate to you going to the chiro and coming home worse than when you left. In fact he ruptured a disc on her back and had to have surgery on it.

Tom


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if i walk or sit
it isn't to bad
(why i decided to do some work at times)
laying down is the problem
but sitting to long
makes the rest of my back hurt
(hence i don't spend as much time on the computer)

i don't have a recliner
it's on the list
but still a ways away


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Come on David we all know you have a great big "S" under your shirt and tuck your blue cape in your paints and even Buddy has a cape in the closet. LOL Feel better Bud.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

You need a large bottle of Crown. Nuff said…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello David!!!!!!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been down that bad back road too, no fun. Take it easy David. Ice it and stretch. Keeping your hamstrings stretched with help with the lower back.
Take care.
Thanks for keeping us up to date Joe.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Take care David, and don't over do on that work. I know all to well about back pain. Had to have a spinal fusion many years ago. I'm one of he few people I know who had back surgery and have had a complete success with it. But the memory of that pain is still real. Any way, be careful and I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Feel better soon man. If you are able, I would think something like ibprofen would be more helpful than asprin.

Spunwood


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks all
i will be out tomorrow
and will get some better pain pills

anything has to be better than aspirin 24/7


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I hope your pain goes away.

Good luck with the new shop.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Hang in there David, its good to here that you are on the mend. We have all missed your contributions.


----------

